# Bending Pex Through Floor



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Question to those whose install Pex frequently.

Do you bend Pex or do you use fittings to make 90 degree transitions?

I have to install Pex from a crawlspace up into the house. Either method will work for me. Just would like to know if its best to use fittings instead of placing the Pex under stress by bending it. I know there are products which support the Pex when making 90 degree turns.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are limits to how much you can bend PEX without causing damage, you may be able to find the minimum radius on the manufacturer's website. When I did my house in PEX (1/2 inch and 3/4 inch), I did a fair amount of bending, all by hand, and the minimum radius for 1/2 inch was about 2 feet. You can certainly use a 90 degree fitting, it introduces a small amount of pressure loss, and of course it costs more money than simply bending the PEX.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

also, there are special bend supports that you can use, check this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_s1Sv0FYHI


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Bend where you can using the bending supports. A great advantage to pex over copper is that there are less joints, I wouldn't add any unnecessarily if you can help it. Adding a 90* joint will introduce 2 additional joints with the future potential of leaking.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Bend supports appears to be the best way to do a 90. Thanks.


----------

